# My bugs on new Hoppers



## Wildblue (Mar 20, 2008)

Have a new (2 month old) setup of 2 Hoppers, no Joeys. Having a few bugs I hope you fellas can help with.

- I didn't notice this happening while the install tech was here, but it seems like from the beginning, Hopper #2 has been 2-3 times slower than Hopper #1 to respond to remote control inputs. You'll press a button, wait, it'll do the action, then press the next button, wait, etc. It gets maddening after a while.

- Lately, Hopper #1, while using the search function, will sometimes hang up at "Searching for Results", and no result ever comes up. Exiting and repeating just gives the same hang up result. I have to wait hours or a day until it starts working again as intended.

I've tried doing hard and soft resets of each Hopper. No real change, but one reset of Hopper #1 wiped out all my schedule timers, and I had to start over with those, which was annoying. Both are installed in the exact same equipment rack, one above the other, so there's not an installation difference.

Thoughts?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Hopper's (and Joeys for that matter) run hot. You mentioned that they are installed in a rack one on top of the other. Make sure there is adequate air flow to cool them off. Strange things happen to electronics when they overheat. Running at higher temps can also lessen the life of your hard drive.
To check HDD temp: Menu-->Setup-->Network Setup-->Tests-->Counters -- page down until you see the HDD section.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wildblue said:


> Have a new (2 month old) setup of 2 Hoppers, no Joeys. Having a few bugs I hope you fellas can help with.
> 
> - I didn't notice this happening while the install tech was here, but it seems like from the beginning, Hopper #2 has been 2-3 times slower than Hopper #1 to respond to remote control inputs. You'll press a button, wait, it'll do the action, then press the next button, wait, etc. It gets maddening after a while.
> 
> ...


My remote goes into low gear about once a month. A reboot clears it up till next time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bigdog9586 said:


> My remote goes into low gear about once a month. A reboot clears it up till next time.


Check if it rebooting each night as forced to do by "smart" SW developers who are find easy way to fix memory leakage, memory corruption, stack overrun, etc


----------

